# Fehler: apt-get upgrade



## Maik20 (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte gerade ein upgrade durchführen. Leider komme ich immer wieder zu folgender Fehlermeldung:



> Preparing to replace debianutils 2.8.4 (using .../debianutils_2.30_mipsel.deb) ...
> Unpacking replacement debianutils ...
> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/debianutils_2.30_mipsel.deb (--unpack):
> trying to overwrite `/usr/sbin/add-shell', which is also in package passwd
> ...



Vor dem upgrade habe ich natürlich ein update gemacht. Jemand eine Idee dazu?


----------



## deepthroat (13. Mai 2009)

Hi.

Es könnte sich natürlich um einen Packaging-Fehler handeln.

Versuchst du gerade ein Upgrade auf eine neue Debian Version?

Dann solltest du apt-get dist-upgrade aufrufen.

Ansonsten wäre interessant woher die Pakete kommen:

```
apt-cache policy passwd debianutils
```
Gruß


----------



## Maik20 (13. Mai 2009)

Jup, das versuche ich.

Ein apt-get dist-upgrade liefert leider auch:



> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/debianutils_2.30_mipsel.deb (--unpack):
> trying to overwrite `/usr/sbin/add-shell', which is also in package passwd
> Errors were encountered while processing:
> /var/cache/apt/archives/debianutils_2.30_mipsel.deb
> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)



ein apt-get chache policy passwd debianutils liefert mir:



> passwd:
> Installed: 1:4.0.3-31sarge5
> Candidate: 1:4.1.1-6
> Version Table:
> ...



Kann damit jemand was anfangen?

Edit:

Lustigerweise geht jetzt auch kein ls mehr:

root:/lib# ls
ls: /lib/librt.so.1: version `GLIBC_2.0' not found (required by ls)


----------



## deepthroat (13. Mai 2009)

Hi.

Also mit den Paketen scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein. Im neuen passwd Paket ist keine add-shell Datei mehr enthalten. Eigentlich sollte das dann OK sein.

Ich würde mal versuchen das passwd Paket mit dpkg manuell zu installieren.

Falls das nicht geht könntest du versuchen das passwd Paket zu deinstallieren, da es nicht essenziell ist.

Oder du installierst mit dpkg --force-overwrite -i das debianutils Paket mit Gewalt.

Gruß


----------



## Maik20 (13. Mai 2009)

Danke,

ich werds versuchen ...

EDIT:

So bekomme jetzt folgende Meldung:

Unpacking libselinux1 (from .../libselinux1_2.0.65-5_mipsel.deb) ...
Setting up libselinux1 (2.0.65-5) ...
sleep: /lib/librt.so.1: version `GLIBC_2.0' not found (required by sleep)

Setting up passwd (4.1.1-6) ...
Installing new version of config file /etc/pam.d/chfn ...
Installing new version of config file /etc/pam.d/chsh ...

root@LINKSTATION:/var/cache/apt/archives#

hängt wohl irgendwie auch damit zusammen das ls nicht mehr geht. Wie kann ich die glibc_2.0 auf debian installieren?


----------



## deepthroat (13. Mai 2009)

Maik20 hat gesagt.:


> So bekomme jetzt folgende Meldung:
> 
> Unpacking libselinux1 (from .../libselinux1_2.0.65-5_mipsel.deb) ...
> Setting up libselinux1 (2.0.65-5) ...
> ...


Die GNU C Bibliothek ist installiert (Paket libc6). Vermutlich wurde diese aber schon auf die neueste Version ge-upgraded so dass jetzt die alten Programme nicht mehr laufen.

Hast du sash installiert? Das wäre der richtige Zeitpunkt jetzt in diese Shell zu wechseln. Oder busybox?

Dann installier mal manuell die coreutils (falls noch nicht geschehen).

Gruß


----------



## Maik20 (14. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Hilfe. 

Klappt alles perfekt (oder ich merke sonst nichts  ).


----------



## deepthroat (14. Mai 2009)

Maik20 hat gesagt.:


> Danke für die Hilfe.
> 
> Klappt alles perfekt (oder ich merke sonst nichts  ).


Schön, dann markier doch das Thema noch als erledigt.

Ich weiß nicht ob es grundsätzlich eine gute Idee ist ein dist-upgrade zu machen und dabei ein Release zu überspringen. Bei Ubuntu jedenfalls wird immer darauf hingewiesen das der Upgrade-Pfad nur auf die nächste Version sicher ist. Falls du also das nächste Mal Probleme vermeiden willst, solltest du erstmal von Sarge auf Etch und dann auf Lenny upgraden.

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Mai 2009)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Bei Ubuntu jedenfalls wird immer darauf hingewiesen das der Upgrade-Pfad nur auf die nächste Version sicher ist.


Sieht bei Fedora auch so aus, dort wird beim Upgrade auch empfohlen von einer Version zur naechsten zu springen, und nicht direkt zur neuesten Version.


----------



## Laudian (14. Mai 2009)

Auch Debian empfiehlt ein chronologisch korrektes Dist-upgrade


----------

